# ESE Pod advice please.



## Gair (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi folks, just bought myself a shiny Gaggia Classic from Amazon after years of frustration with my wee Briel Lido machine. Now, I know that the temptation will be to tell me to stay away from them but I am in a 'try it all so as you know' mood.

Ese pods - I know they will not be as good as fresh ground but I would like to try them, just for the sale of experience. Which company ( online ) sell halfway decent ones and preferably a range of different types.

I am waiting on my new Knock tamper and my knock out box came today, just a grinder to replace my Krups GVX2 and I might be able to start making better coffee soon !


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.thecoffeepod.co.uk

They do a selection pack, the Daterra Sweet Bourbon isn't bad. My mum likes the Kenyan de-caff. Play with shot weights & don't be afraid to turn shots into Americanos & cortados.


----------



## Gair (Nov 21, 2012)

MWJB said:


> http://www.thecoffeepod.co.uk
> 
> They do a selection pack, the Daterra Sweet Bourbon isn't bad. My mum likes the Kenyan de-caff. Play with shot weights & don't be afraid to turn shots into Americanos & cortados.


Sorry, not sure what you mean by shot weights? I reckon that ese pods are 44mm standard but that's all I know about them.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

44mm is the nominal diameter of the pods. The nominal weight of each pod is 7g. The espresso produced may be up to 30g in weight. It's common to weigh the espresso as it comes out into the cup and kill the shot at the desired weight. The classic doesn't have a great deal of height between the drip tray and portafilter spouts, so if you have tall shot glasses/cups it maybe easier to guage the shot by eye (there won't be the masses of crema you get with fresh roasted beans), then check against the scales to see what weight of drink gives the best flavour 20g, 22g, 25g etc. If you pull too long a shot it may be bitter, if it's too short it may be too concentrated & tart. Aim for the best flavour then dilute to make it weaker if necessary, I found early 20's diluted 1:1 with hot water worked well with some pods, it's a question of preference so don't assume that all shots have to be 1oz/30g (though, of course, they can be if that works best).


----------



## Gair (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok. Got it, thanks for the explanation. I have a good set of digital scales so will be able to compare shot weights. So, each ese is 7g, single shot. This is all a bit scary but I do love my coffee so it'll all be worth it, even the experiments.


----------



## Gair (Nov 21, 2012)

Oops, forgot to ask you. Do I put the wee plastic doofer in the portafilter with ese basket like in the pressurised basket? Spent spare cash on tamper and knock out so next month it is a non pressurised basket. Gotta say the crema is disappointingly foamy with the supplied gizmos.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, use the doofer if you want, the ESE basket is also pressurised.


----------



## Gair (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks again. Sorry for late reply, working on call. Making nice flavours but disappointed in 'crema'. NP basket ordered.


----------

